# Emergency:  Need To Know Quick, Can Widow Spiderlings Bite???



## alex21 (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi,

I was just transfering some spiderlings and one of the got on my hand.  I got kind of freaked out and i felt a small pinch..not sure if i was just freaked out or anything.  i'm feeling fine, though, but i would like to know if widow hatchlings can bite and if their venom is potent.

I would appreciate quick replies.
Thanks


----------



## David_F (Apr 22, 2005)

Are ya dead yet?  If not, I wouldn't worry about it.  If you are, well, I guess they can bite.  Have fun with the babies.


----------



## alex21 (Apr 22, 2005)

hi,

no, i don't think i am dead yet...but funny post though.  So can they bite though?  it is possible that they can bite me?


----------



## David_F (Apr 22, 2005)

If they're hatchlings then I doubt their fangs are big enough yet to penetrate.  I'm not 100% sure so if someone else knows for sure...hopefully they'll let you know.


----------



## critterz (Apr 22, 2005)

If you're not feeling symptoms yet, you're in the clear.


----------



## El Johano (Apr 22, 2005)

Don't worry they are harmless. Can't bite through the skin, and even if they could they have very small amounts of venom.


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 22, 2005)

actually every book i've read says different. heck, i've read accounts that males aren't venomous, they are, they aren't, they are, but fangs are too short, they aren't... etc.

the fact is there are too many variables to be certain. one thing to bear in mind... widows inject such a small amount of venom, on the order of countable molecules, that ANY venom can produce a significant result.

if you get muscle tendernous, cramps, sweating, nausea, blurred vision, and unbelievable pain, congratulations, you just helped establish slings can envenomate a human =P

oh, and i don't think you would be able to feel the mechanical damage of a sling biting you, but that's just my opinion


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 22, 2005)

Widows can bite at any age but their fangs are very small so most of the time they can't pierce the skin


----------



## Venom (Apr 22, 2005)

Even if it could pierce the skin, it wouldn't be that serious. The amount of venom it would inject would be extremely small.

On a side note, could you post a picture of it? I have a wild-caught spiderling I think may be a widow sling, but I'm not 100% sure. It's about 1/8 inch legspan and orange with a black ceph, and definitely a Theridiid. Anyway if yu could I'd appreciate it!


----------



## edesign (Apr 22, 2005)

David_F said:
			
		

> Are ya dead yet?  If not, I wouldn't worry about it.  If you are, well, I guess they can bite.  Have fun with the babies.


lol

nobody has died of a widow bite in the US in over 30 years...if that makes Alex feel any better  however, that's not to say nobody has experienced excruciating muscle cramps for fairly long periods of time from widow bites...


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Apr 22, 2005)

Ummm, baby widows can bite and sometimes have been known to penetrate skin.  Its not always a 100% guarantee.  Thier venom can be just as strong as an adult as well.

I have heard from an informative widow keeper that the males do have venom, but it just little to no effect on humans.

Just don't handle them and you won't have any problems.  Good luck.


----------



## Kugellager (Apr 22, 2005)

Baby widows can penetrate the skin but their bite is insignificant due to the extremely small amount of venom.

John
];')


----------



## JPD (Apr 23, 2005)

How old are the babies is the question.  If they are recently hatched spiderlings, then I wouldn't worry....hell, I wouldn't worry at any size really.
I was once transfering an adult L.bishopi and had a similar experience.  I just waited for signs/symptoms.  
I still question whether or not a baby widow, (again, depending on the age), could actually pierce the skin.  They are so small.


----------



## Tony (Apr 23, 2005)

I read an acount that NA indians used to grind up widow sacs and tip arrows with it, so there is venom before birth. Could it be true....?
T


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666 (Apr 23, 2005)

Well Alex, are you alive today? j/k I have 5 sacs so I'll soon find out if baby widow's can bite.


----------



## David_F (Apr 25, 2005)

edesign said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> nobody has died of a widow bite in the US in over 30 years...if that makes Alex feel any better  however, that's not to say nobody has experienced excruciating muscle cramps for fairly long periods of time from widow bites...


Yeah, I know no one's died for a few decades.....But, like tonight, I was tired and needed to do something to help keep me awake.


----------

